# A tree I made for one of my kids on the bus



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

One of my little ones has no Christmas tree so I went looking for a table top and decorations. The decorations were the easy part no one has small trees left went to 4 shops. Went back to ACMoore bought Styrofoam tree form and 2 9ft garlands just wrapped it around put light and the ornaments on now need to find a topper. They will love it my little one is three
. I also got a turkey or ham from my job so going to give her the coupon for that to.


----------



## quakermomx3 (Aug 10, 2012)

What a kind and thoughtful thing to do. May your holidays be blessed!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

How wonderful of you to make this tree. I'm sure it will be loved.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Mama,you're the best!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful .


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

What a wonderful thing to do. Seeing the needs in our own communities and taking care of them makes everyone around you warm and happy. Hope others are aware of this family's situation and chip in as well. Thank you. Bless you all.


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Now that is Christmas.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

What a lovely thing to do.


----------



## jwolf (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that. That's the true meaning of Christmas !


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

It's awesome! That child will be so thrilled! 

Are there any community organizations the family can be referred to for Christmas help, or a church that would "adopt" the family for Christmas?


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Perfect little tree.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

That tree looks so pretty all decked out.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I will be happy to mail you a check so that you can add toys. I do not know if you want to do more shopping , but I will be happy to help.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Whoever that is for will really cherish it. It is a beautiful tree.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

What a wonderful thing to do.My mom did that for a single lady and her young son who couldn't afford Christmas.She cried her eyes out,she told my mom it was the kindest thing ever done for them You never know how your actions will affect someone.♥♥


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Last year we took care of a family also. They all ready had help but we wanted to give them more. My little one this year dad just started a new job then got hurt will be out for to long with no help he was not working long enough. We will see what they need first before I buy a bit more.


----------



## Paula80 (Nov 8, 2016)

That's so cute and thoughtful of you.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Many blessings to you and the receivers????????


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

You are a wonderful person. God bless!


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

I drove special needs kids and early childhood for 10 years. Your heart just gets attached to those families and you know the hard work some single mom's do to make life wonderful for they're kids. To make it somewhat normal for them in a holiday time is a blessing to both you and that family. May God bless you in a big way . Thank you for caring.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You're the most!!!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Bless you!❤❤❤


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

The true meaning of Christmas is alive in you. Merry Christmas and may all your wishes come true!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Very generous! Would love to see her face when you present it to her


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lovely gift!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

God Bless You..the gifts that come from the heart are the best ones..The gift of Love, and Friendship...and the gift of Time...I know you will have a Blessed Christmas..


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a lovely thing to do. They will love it. May God Bless You.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

You are an example of what this season should be all about. Bless you for your kindness.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful. How kind of you.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

????????????sending hugs and kisses your way. This will be a Christmas that little one will certainly remember because of your generosity ????


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

What a blessing for them, and you will be blessed. Your tree idea is great, love it.


----------



## jenny lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

now that's CHRISTMAS SPIRIT YOUR THE GREATEST!!!!!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mama--how wonderful of you to do this! May you and yours have a very blessed Christmas! 

This will be a very great holiday for that family, all because of you!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

That is so creative and generous of you!!! That child will surely be happy to have such a special tree!


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

You are not only clever but have a wonderful loving spirit! May you have a blessed Christmas.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Wonderful tree and so are you!


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

That's a great tree and you are wonderful


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

You are such a sweet person.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Bless your heart mama. They'll love it.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Its beautiful as are you for doing it.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

How wonderful of you!


----------



## ellnbchristi (Aug 10, 2016)

What a sweet, kind person you are!!! You made a beautiful tree for this child and her family, and provided dinner too....they will be thrilled with your kindness and love!!! You're just awesome! This world needs many more people just like you! Thank you!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing from your gracious heart!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

:sm02: You are awesome!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

It's wonderful, and so are you!!!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

What Wonderful things to do! I am sure Christmas will be much brighter for this little one. Lovely tree too!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I delivered the tree yesterday and she loved it. I'm sure my little one on the bus will love it to. She did assure me they were ok with gifts for the kids I have one of his friends mom from the bus wrapping 2 gifts each from her son so they will get something and we always give gifts to our kids to they will be taken care of. I might give her a gift card to the grocery store and tuck it in his gift bag.


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you for being a blessing to this family.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

mama you truly are an angel, what a thoughtful thing for you to do


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh what away to say "Merry Christmas." I bet it was heart felt????


----------

